# If you have a short perineum and had a 3rd or 4th degree tear with your 1st, did you tear with your 2nd?



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Trying to find positive stories, hopefully, as I'm a bit worried about this...not worried about it hurting but the possible after affects to my body if I tear badly again.

So tell me about your experience...


----------



## Mindful Mom (Jun 9, 2003)

I have no idea of I have a short perineum, but I did have a 4th degree tear with my first (OB) and not a single solitary stich with my second (M/W).

Good luck to you!!


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm not sure about the short perineum part, but I had a 3rd degree tear with my first, and only a skid mark with my second. I was in the lithotomy position with my first, and hands-and-knees with my second, which I think made all the difference (unmedicated both times).


----------



## jennyfah (Jul 20, 2006)

I had an episiotomy which tore to a nearly 4th with my first, and I tore to a second degree with my second (home waterbirth).

The difference is that even though I tore along the episiotomy scar, the pain/recovery was vastly different. I couldn't sit for weeks after the episotomy, but the recovery time (even with a few stitches for the tear) was vastly shorter. And getting back into sex was MUCH easier too!









I think that any tear is less painful than any cut, as a general rule. I read somewhere that the episotomy is the only surgery performed with a dull object (scissors) which bruises besides cutting. It's also often a surgery performed with consent. . .

Bottom line: Yes, I tore again, but it was not nearly as bad.
Best wishes to you!
Jen


----------



## coobabysmom (Nov 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treehugginhippie* 
Trying to find positive stories, hopefully, as I'm a bit worried about this...not worried about it hurting but the possible after affects to my body if I tear badly again.

So tell me about your experience...


Please let me know what consitutes a short pernineum. very interesting. I had a 3rd degree with ds, but he also popped out with a nucal hand.


----------



## SABE (May 22, 2005)

Yes, I've been told that I have a short perineum.

I had a borderline 3rd/4th degree tear with ds1 (awful recovery), 2nd degree tear with ds2 (very easy recovery), and borderline 2nd/3rd degree tear with ds3 (fairly easy recovery). The subsequent tears were along my original scarline. I've never had an episiotomy, have never had pain meds during labor, and I've pushed in different positions with each birth.

The good news is that overall, my body has healed well after each tear, despite having so many, and my subsequent tears have been nowhere near as hard to recover from as my first one.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coobabysmom* 
Please let me know what consitutes a short pernineum. very interesting. I had a 3rd degree with ds, but he also popped out with a nucal hand.

I guess your dr or mw would tell you this. I had no idea. My mw told me this after I had my daughter. Unless you tear and they're telling you the possible reason, it may be the only time it would be mentioned.


----------



## SABE (May 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treehugginhippie* 
I guess your dr or mw would tell you this. I had no idea. My mw told me this after I had my daughter. Unless you tear and they're telling you the possible reason, it may be the only time it would be mentioned.

My OB commented on mine as he was sewing me up after ds3 was born.


----------



## nursingmom (Nov 24, 2001)

I had episiotomy with my first (hospital birth) and couldn't sit down for weeks! (delivered 7 lb baby)

With my second, I had birthing center birth with a midwife. I specifically asked the midwife to do a perineal massage. I brought olive oil and during pushing, I felt my midwife stretching my perineal area. I also laied on my side, not on my back (like i did at the hospital birth). And I pushed for 30 mintues. I had no tear (deliver 7 1/5 lb baby)

With my thrid, I didn't ask my midwife to do the perineal massage. I figured that I wouldn't tear since I didn't at all with my second. And I pushed really fast (10 minutes). So, I ended up with a tear and my midwife had to give me a little stitch. I think it was 1st or 2nd degree tear.

Perineal massage







+ slow pushing + not laying on your back when giving birth will definately derease your chance of tearing.


----------



## party_of_seven (May 10, 2004)

I had a 4th degree tear/episiotomy with my first that was a forceps delivery.







:

Thank goodness I went on to have 4 more children without so much as a stitch. I have had some "skid marks" which are just small abrasions, but that's it.....and baby #5 was a whopping 10lbs 4ozs!

You can do it.....any position is better that the lithomy position, and a tear is much better than a cut any day.


----------



## pixie-n-hertwoboys (Aug 17, 2003)

4th degree w/ my first but it was a induced, forceful pushing, episiotomy, honking 15 inch head all to factor in (not sure if I have a short perineum) and he was almost 9 lbs.

Second baby came flying out, small head, nothing but a "skid mark" oh and no episiotomy.


----------

